# Coffee Grind Rubs



## pacedawg (Dec 2, 2013)

I had an amazing steak a while back in Hawaii. It was a T-Bone with a coffee grind rub. I was thinking of trying something along those lines out. Anyone on here have a recipe they use?


----------



## bear55 (Dec 2, 2013)

Use the search bar here, there are some very good coffee rubs listed here.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 3, 2013)

I only found 1 from 2009. Maybe I misspelled it by accident.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 7, 2013)

In case anyone else was looking-

I found a great recipe on-line and cooked up 2 boneless ribeye's for and appetizer tonight. Here's the recipe for the rub and sauce to serve with. I pan fried the steaks while I was smoking chicken thighs.

Ingredients:


For the rub:

1 tablespoon ground coffee

2 teaspoons brown sugar

1 teaspoon unsweetened cocoa powder

1 teaspoon chipotle powder, or other chili powder

Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

2 boneless rib eye or strip steaks, each about 1-inch thick (about 1 pound total)

1 tablespoon canola oil

For the pan sauce:

2 teaspoons flour

1 cup oatmeal stout or chocolate stout beer

1 tablespoon soy sauce

2 teaspoons molasses


To make the pan sauce, pour off all but 1 tablespoon of fat from the pan. Whisk the flour into the fat in the pan and cook until brown, about 1 minute. Stir in the stout, soy sauce, and molasses and continue to whisk until the sauce is reduced and thickens a bit, 3 to 5 minutes longer. Taste the sauce and season with salt and pepper. Remove the sauce from the heat.


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 7, 2013)

image.jpg



__ pacedawg
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes! It looks great.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there!

I make coffee dusted steak all the time, (and have even done octopus, bluefish and more), and keep it super healthful and simply by doing just the following:

1. Coat the meat in freshly ground coffee grinds (as a dry rub);

2. Grill as you like.

3. Once off the grill, mop that well, (both sides), through a plate of olive oil, and then put coarse, gray sea salt on it.

That's it.

And they are out of this world!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 9, 2013)

That sounds quite good, Leah. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

You're very welcome! It's really delicious stuff and so healthful and simple too.

You can also do it just scattered with a "few" grinds in coarse pieces (as in this bison steak photo of mine) or coat the whole meat with fine grounds and all over to get a sealed in coating, (which I do often too).

Regardless, it's just fantastic! Cheers! - Leah













CoffeeCaymusBison.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## pacedawg (Dec 12, 2013)

That looks like a great dish!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you! I share your palate for coffee dusted steak indeed - great stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mlstanley1956 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have used instant coffee in my rubs, but never ground coffee.  I was reviewing various rub recipes tonight out of "Smoke & Spice" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison, The Harvard Common Press, Copyright 2014, and found a rub ("Java-Chile Rub", page 31) that has as its primary base "ground coffee". 

Is there any special trick here to avoid getting a mouth full of sand?  For example, a very fine grind?  OR, does the prolonged heat from a low and slow smoke combining with the meat juices break the ground coffee down so that it becomes part of the bark?  This would be helpful before I proceed to ruin a large packer brisket!

Thank you in advance!

- Matt


----------



## biggqwesty (Nov 16, 2014)

Bloody hell. Another one to add to the must do list


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 17, 2014)

A regular grind works well! Sometimes I do it chunkier for more texture & grit! I love coffee dusted steak!!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------

